# dreadlocked mamas!



## turnipmama (Oct 29, 2006)

With DH away on deployment for 7 long months







: I have thrown caution to the wind and started growing the dreadlocks I have always wanted! Only a week old but already starting to lock up and actually look like dreads. I am so excited!

Post tips, how-tos, pics, why you have dreads, how people react to them, ect.

My only concern is that I will be seeking a post-doc in the near future. Granted us academics are a bunch of freaks anyway and they are used to seeing this sort of thing but I really don't want to blow an interview just because of dreads. I could always cut my hair short if necessary but I really really really really don't want to....maybe I can pass them off for religious reasons







:


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

You can visit the dreadhead tribe here in Natural Body Care, or start a new thread in that forum asking your questions. Thanks!


----------

